# The new wood floor! :)



## Conman (Apr 24, 2011)

And....:whistling2:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Black????????


----------



## Conman (Apr 24, 2011)

More of a really dark brown.


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

not a fan of the dark color, BUT you really did a nice job tying the new into the old. Nice staggered joints etc.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with above...

Really nice workmanship.
Colors are individual choices.

Show us pics of the finished product with all the furniture in place. 
I bet it will look stunning against the dark floors.


----------



## Conman (Apr 24, 2011)

finished floor with poly on it...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I posted earlier with a WTF? on the black/dark stain.
My knee-jerk reaction to a dark stain was unfavorable.

But with the accent colors and accessories like the window trim and the countertop brackets, it looks great.

Good for you...you had a vision and followed through with it.:thumbup:


----------

